# Middlehurst M-16 special edition R35



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Not sure if this has been mentioned here I did try a quick search.

I was told they are doing a limited edition of 16 black edition R35s for 64K called the M16. Apparently its to celebrate Andy Middlehursts 16 wins in GTRs

The cars come with a Nismo ECU with increased performance 
Y pipe
Carbon bits - bonnet vents, front grill surround, side vents
GTR mats
Rear parking sensors
M16 numbered build plaque
3 years full warranty
3 years concierge service

Not sure what the new bhp will be but probably 550 me thinks but wth a full warranty its worth a thought


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

interesting model name

good way to clear some 2010 cars, I guess

i'll have the ecu


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> interesting model name
> 
> good way to clear some 2010 cars, I guess
> 
> i'll have the ecu


lol Zed Ed, a cynic after my own heart..

I like the name M-16, it means that I can now call my car 'The Mini Gun'










The $64,000.00 questions is, how did they arrive at £64,000.00?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

GTRSTAR said:


> lol Zed Ed, a cynic after my own heart..
> 
> I like the name M-16, it means that I can now call my car 'The Mini Gun'
> 
> ...



Alex if that's an M16, you have a death star :flame:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Can I stick with the starship enterprise because the death star gets blown to pieces! :chuckle:


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

vxrcymru said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned here I did try a quick search.
> 
> I was told they are doing a limited edition of 16 black edition R35s for 64K called the M16. Apparently its to celebrate Andy Middlehursts 16 wins in GTRs
> 
> ...


Hmm,a few tweaks and only a small uplift in the price- almost good value !

And to put the gearbox/strength question to bed any updates there? And how much more puff ?


----------



## wilsonnigel (Oct 30, 2010)

*GTR special edition M-16*

Just ordered one of these in Gunmetal grey. Take delivery on 6th Nov.
I will post some pics in the next 2 weeks!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Hmmm.

i wonder what my Reg no is worth now?



Mook


----------



## wilsonnigel (Oct 30, 2010)

Sorry i cannot view links yet because i am a new member!!

i take it that you have M16 GTR???


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Yup


----------



## wilsonnigel (Oct 30, 2010)

I got X16 GTR. Mine is also limited edition no16 of 16!

Wanna swap plus cash?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Can't put an X reg on an M reg car

It'll just have to be piles of cash


----------



## wilsonnigel (Oct 30, 2010)

Paid £399 for mine last week (DVLA).

What would you take?


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

I have no idea. Never thought I'd sell it... Esspecially not to such a specialist Market . 

Mook


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

LOL on landing on a specialised plate like that!


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)




----------

